# Mysterious Artifacts That Are Allegedly Alien



## Dalia (Jun 10, 2017)

The Guatemala Stone Head





In the 1930s, explorers found an enormous, eloquently made sandstone statue in the middle of a Guatemalan jungle. The face carved in the stone didn’t resemble the facial features of the Maya or any of the other people known to have populated the lands. In fact, its elongated cranium and fine features didn’t seem to belong in the history books at all.
Researchers have claimed that the statue’s unique features depict a member of an ancient alien civilization that was far more advanced than any of the pre-Hispanic races of America we know about. Some even speculated the head might just be a part of a much larger construct underneath (this was found to be untrue). Of course, there’s a chance that the statue might be the work of a more recent artist or even a complete hoax. Sadly, we will probably never find out for sure: The head was used for target practice by revolutionary troops and its features have been destroyed to near obscurity.

10 Mysterious Artifacts That Are Allegedly Alien - Listverse


----------



## yiostheoy (Jun 10, 2017)

It could be an ancient god.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes yiostheoy, but which one ?


----------

